# Help the The Canadian International Learning Foundation



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2009)

This from a friend:



*Donate $1 to help win $5,000 for education of Afghans in Kandahar and Uganda*



The Canadian International Learning Foundation (www.canilf.org) is taking part in the Canada Helps Giving Challenge, and has a good chance at winning a $5,000 award for having the greatest number of donors. To help, all you need to do is donate $1. 



CanILF has helped to establish and operate the Afghan-Canadian Community Center (www.theafghanschool.org) and continue to fund student scholarships for women in Kandahar, as well as courses in Uganda. The ACCC has been very successful, and has provided a livelihood for thousands of people in Kandahar City. The Foundation is a volunteer-run registered Canadian charity, and 100% of all donations are used to fund educational equipment and student scholarship - with no portion going toward administration.


Your $1 donation is also enough to send a student in Uganda or Afghanistan to school for two days. They accept both credit card and Interac. You can choose to donate anonymously, and none of your personal details will be sent to the Foundation without your permission.

To help, just donate here: 

http://www.canadahelps.org/GivingPages/GivingPage.aspx?gpID=5791

They're a small charity, and rely on their donors to help spread the word. Anything you can do to help tell others about the Foundation and the Giving Challenge would be greatly appreciate by the volunteers and the students they help.

For more information, please visit the Foundation at www.canilf.org. I’d be glad to answer any questions you may have, or you can write to CanILF President Ryan Aldred at staff@canilf.org, who also serves as a Sergeant in the Army Reserve.


P.S. More than 100 women graduated from the ACCC earlier this month thanks to support from Canadians and the Government of Canada. To learn more, check out this article - http://www.theafghanschool.org/2009/11/30/kandahar-graduation-a-landmark-occasion-for-afghan-women/


----------



## leroi (8 Dec 2009)

Thank you for the reference.  This picture (taken from the afghanschool.org site) of singing children at graduation ceremony is beautiful.


----------



## leroi (26 Feb 2010)

At Ottawa, a March 9th _CILF_ fundraiser to support the The Afghan School Project featuring a number of speakers including Major-General (Ret'd) Lewis Mackenzie and Dr. Douglas Bland.

More details on link below:

Canada and Afghanistan: Keeping Our Promises


----------

